# Tree sizes (O Scale)



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am ready to buy some trees for my layout. What is an average size (height) tree for an O scale layout? 

My layout is not exact to scale, but I just want them to look fairly proportioned to the buldings and trains. Mainly, not too small looking.

I have been looking on ebay and found a lot of different ones. I don't need the super detailed expensive ones, since I want to get many of them and would rather pay less to get more. Not looking for evergreen style trees.


Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Add a quarter of an inch for every foot of tree you want. A 40 foot tree is 10 inches. 1/48th scale.


----------



## JRich52804 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks. I ordered a few trees. I will see how these look before I order more. I also may try to make some of my own, with real twigs and such, and the scenic foliage.


----------

